# Carpet Removal: Is it easy?



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm thinking of removing the carpet from my 93 Altima and adding new carpet. Has anyone done this and it is an easy job to do? :dumbass:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i dunno, never done it. I'd assume its easy. just like ripping up anyother carpet, find a place to start and pull it all up. Just be careful and import stuff.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> i dunno, never done it. I'd assume its easy. just like ripping up anyother carpet, find a place to start and pull it all up. Just be careful and import stuff.


i havent done it YET.....but i do know it is hard as hell, based on what i heard from other altima enthuisasts its hard as hell, to trim, and shi* especially where the ECM is..from my knowledge they said its bout either a 4 hour process or 8 hour proces...of course taking it out isnt the problem, installin is the bitc* ...they have carpet kits for the altima on the internet, forgot the specific website but there are some out there


----------

